

Dear IE user - cfcf
http://dearieuser.me/

======
eksith
[http://eksith.files.wordpress.com/2013/07/dearieusers.png](http://eksith.files.wordpress.com/2013/07/dearieusers.png)

~~~
cfcf
hahha!

